# My briefcase pc mod



## iceguy wild (Mar 15, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

*Specs:*
The One and Only My Briefe-Case PC MOD..
Built By ICEGUY
All Water Cooled..VGA..and CPU
i7 840 CPU-2.93 GHz 
cpu..temp..idle=26c...temp max=40c
8 gigs DDR3
Samsung 500gig hard drive
EVGA GTX 570 superclocked edition..
video temp..idle=24c.temp max=45c
850watt PSU
ASUS P7P55D MB

*Mods:*
Fullsize motherboard...
Fullsize PSU
Briefecase storage..


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks very nice. Please upload bigger pictures.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2015)

I voted 2/10 because:

Cant see anything


----------



## AxGaming (Mar 20, 2015)

big pictures please !!!


----------



## OtherSyde (Mar 29, 2015)

Seconded! Or, thirded I guess. I can't see crap! But it does look super cool... Bigger pix plz!!


----------



## iceguy wild (May 4, 2015)

For all the people leaving comments please check out my video


----------



## micropage7 (May 5, 2015)

iceguy wild said:


> For all the people leaving comments please check out my video



yeah but the title is *Case Mod Gallery*
what is gallery without nice pics


----------



## Cvrk (May 25, 2015)

This is real art! I love it! Some bigger pics would be nice as well.


----------

